# What's your age?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hey Kiddo  47. started at 40.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Intellectually? A young 13...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I gotta be careful. Before you know it, Mixie will have a drinking game for me too! Everytime I post my age or how old I was when I started! :laugh:
If she includes the number of *words* I _format_ differently, or how many smiley's,..??? :laugh::eusa_clap::yahoo:. :dunno:
You Fuckers will _*NEVER*_ draw another sober breath!!!! :laugh:

52! Started at 50. NooB, NooB, NooB!!! (forgot those!)


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

25, started at 13.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

38 and and started at 37!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

23 started at 18.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

36, started at 33.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

37 here. Started at 16 but took a long surfing break between. Just now getting back into it.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

23. started skiing at 4, switched to riding at 13. dark side all the way >,<


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

33, on my second season now.


----------



## NSSL (Mar 1, 2011)

1st time I was 21 on a Christmas Eve, got my ass handed to me hardcore! Started back up when I was 33,stuck with it and love it. Now I am 37 and still going strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

30, started at 28


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

33, started when I was 30. Wish I had started earlier.


----------



## Endorphins (Dec 21, 2012)

22 a month from today, started at 13.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

40 started at 37.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

55, started at 51. REALLY wish i had started earlier. :laugh:

I _did_ start skiing at 17, but stopped around 21.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

32, just started this year.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I heard that every time Chomps uses less than 7 emoticons Poutanen bashes an angel over the head with a T7.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

:huh:I am 52 - started at 50 - like everyone else, wish I had started sooner.

Can't wait to see what Mixie posts for Chomps sake! lol:yahoo::bowdown::icon_scratch::dunno:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

30 started @ 29


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

32. Started at 11-12ish.


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

28 started at 25. Wish it had been sooner


----------



## phiho420 (Nov 26, 2012)

Same boat. 29 started at 26 wish it had been sooner


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

Donutz is winning so far this is awesome!!! Keep it up! This is so awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AngelaBabin (Jan 18, 2013)

35 started when I was 10 on a black snow snowboard


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

31, started at 11 (skied for 5 years before that)



Noreaster said:


> I heard that every time Chomps uses less than 7 emoticons Poutanen bashes an angel over the head with a T7.


You heard correct. Fuckin angels...


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

23, started last season when i was 22.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

36 started at 29. Moved to vail about 2 years ago with my family so we could do it every day in the winter/spring


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

23, started when I was 15, started really getting into at 20, skied for a few years when I was 8,


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

31 started at 30. Wish I started sooner too, but nevertheless still glad I started now. Feel 10 years younger!


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

38...started at 36


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

36, started boarding at 31. Like a damn kid in a candy store when I go to the snowboard shop though, walked in for extra base layers, walked out with some new Ride Capos as well.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

43, started at 37


----------



## tpanfil (Jan 4, 2013)

41 started at 28.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Noreaster 
I heard that every time Chomps uses less than 7 emoticons Poutanen bashes an angel over the head with a T7.




poutanen said:


> ...You heard correct. Fuckin angels...


Had to go back & count,.. chalk up one more dead angel!! 
(_...kick'er in the ass with your hard boots while you're at it!!_)
1-:thumbsup: 2-:eusa_clap: 3-:laugh: 4- 5-:yahoo: 6-


:wavetowel2: ...make that *2!!*


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

44, started at 38 , skied for 10 years prior to that .
If I had started earlier, I'm sure I would have become a total snowboarding bum. 
So in retrospect, it is probably a good thing that I started late!


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

32 started at 15
took a 4 year break from 19-23.


----------



## Moho (Jan 9, 2013)

18 started at 18 :thumbsup:


----------



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

2nd season, I'm 25


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

26 started at 22. Well I guess I started at 18 but I only rode like 4-5 times then.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

13, started at 13.:yahoo:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm 31. I started at 16, rode a few years, then took a big break and started riding again at 28. Should have never took the break, but sometimes, that's life. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

34 started on a black snow around 10 real board at 12. Have had a 2 year and 3 year hiatus.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

18, unlike other forums, people here actually arent just immature 13 year olds pretending to know everything.

no offense to the 13 year olds on this forum.


----------



## GregB100 (Jan 14, 2013)

39 started at 21 :yahoo:


----------



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

24 and started at 13.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

18, started at 15


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

16 started at 14


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

16, started at like 8 but didn't really start till like 14.


----------



## Iowa_kid (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm 24, started at 11.. Last 3 years haven't really rode but 2 or 3 times, but i dove back in head first this year


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

26

Surprised to see so many... *ahem* well seasoned folks on here!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

51, started at 45


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

destroy said:


> 26
> 
> Surprised to see so many... *ahem* well seasoned folks on here!


Snowboarding, way better then a red sports car to cure your mid-life crisis :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

32; since 10 or 11.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

24, started when i was 17.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

16, started at 8 or 9. Only really started going 3 years ago


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

28, in my second season


Started sking when I was 4 and did that until I was 21.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

18, started when I was 11


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Will be 34 in march. Started snowboarding at 25 when I met my wife


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

31 started when I was 24.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

25, started when I 14.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

31. Made the switch from twinplanking when I was 19 but just got a pass and started going regularly about 5 years ago.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

37, started at 36


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

40. Boarded from 25-29 and then picked it up again last year. What a waste!


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

32 Starting tomorrow 32 :yahoo:


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

25, started when I was 17.


----------



## Barto (Jan 18, 2012)

BeachLegoGal said:


> 32 Starting tomorrow 32 :yahoo:


Good luck!

30 started at about 22 or 23. I tore my LCL at about 25 and it took me a couple of years to get it fixed. I couldn't snowboard during that time .

Those of you with kids, when do you start them?

Also, when doing a search for "old snowboarder" I came across this video of a 59 year old doing butters and 180s.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

45, started skiing at 39, switched to snowboarding at 41.

Older kid started skiing at 7, switched to snowboarding at 10 (still does both)

Lil bro started skiing at 4, I made him switch to snowboarding at 10 (long story for another day)

Starting 'em early!


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

Barto said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 30 started at about 22 or 23. I tore my LCL at about 25 and it took me a couple of years to get it fixed. I couldn't snowboard during that time .
> 
> ...


Thanks!


We're starting our 7 year old daughter and 5 year old son this Friday. We signed them up for a full day (7.5 hr) snowboarding school/camp thing.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

46, but after I strap up the bindings 16, been riding since 19


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

BeachLegoGal said:


> 32 Starting tomorrow 32 :yahoo:


Hope you have fun!:eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> 46, but after I strap up the bindings 16, been riding since 19


+1, I feel like a kid on my board... It's when my inner hooligan gets to come out! :yahoo:


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Surprised, read that "pleased", to see so many 40+ riders.

42. First tried in my late 20s then let it go. Started back up about three years ago. So much time wasted.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Barto said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 30 started at about 22 or 23. I tore my LCL at about 25 and it took me a couple of years to get it fixed. I couldn't snowboard during that time .
> 
> ...


My son is 13 now. Started him at 6. He is way better than me now especiall with jumps/park stuff


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

26. Started when I was 19 . I went on a whim last minute with some friends to a 300 ft hill in wisconsin. Now I'm into my third year in SLC. Goddamn this sport!!!hmy:


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

25, on my second season.. skied since 13 and finally made the switch. shoulda' done it sooner!


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Barto said:


> Those of you with kids, when do you start them?


My oldest son and I started together when he was 8. He's already better than I am at jumps and grabs. My middle son started around age 5, though I haven't pushed him much and he's only been a few times since then (now age 6). He still can't link turns, but he's able to go straight and do j-turns to stop or slow down (mostly heelside) on gentle green trails. My youngest son tried skiing at 3, snowboarding at 4, but doesn't have the coordination to progress fast yet. He's now 5 and still working on turns.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

54 started @ 44


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Argo said:


> My son is 13 now. Started him at 6. He is way better than me now especiall with jumps/park stuff


My son is 7. Started him when he was 4. I can't wait till the day that he is waiting for me instead of me waiting for him


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

47. started riding at 40


----------



## OldManOG (Jan 20, 2013)

43, started at 19.


----------



## Barto (Jan 18, 2012)

herzogone said:


> My oldest son and I started together when he was 8. He's already better than I am at jumps and grabs. My middle son started around age 5, though I haven't pushed him much and he's only been a few times since then (now age 6). He still can't link turns, but he's able to go straight and do j-turns to stop or slow down (mostly heelside) on gentle green trails. My youngest son tried skiing at 3, snowboarding at 4, but doesn't have the coordination to progress fast yet. He's now 5 and still working on turns.


Wow. On the hill at 3! That's cool.

I can imagine the advantage someone who starts so young would have over someone who starts in their 20's like I did. Their ceiling will be much higher.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just turned 38 on March 3rd, & this is my 25th season.

I think it's been the best season I've ever had,:dunno: 

I've never gone down as much crazy shit, as I have this year.


TT


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

22 on march 22nd, started when i was 19, stoped at 20, started again at 21.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

39, first strapped in at 37... But this is my first season in earnest. It's kind of nice not being the oldest guy having fun. All I get from my in-laws- "you need to sit down, watch tv and get fat like the rest of us".


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Just turned 38 on monday, started when I was 12 but took a break for probably 8-9 years. This is season number 2 after getting back into it full force.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

28, started this year


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

47, first skied around 1987 (age 19). Started boarding 1991. Definitely the best year so far, both in number of days and in what and how I ride, is this year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

33. Grew up in the mountains, started skiing with 5, snowboarding with 12. Long break after moving to the flat lands. Now 10 years of seriously boarding.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

31, started at 26. Hoping to be like that 90 year old on the mountain some day!


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

skied since 74......rode since 95......did both until 2000......bought some parabolic skis.....went to Jay Peak....tram to the top......fell 300 times....sold the skis.....ridden ever since.....think I am 48.


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

18 started at 16


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

It not about how old you are, it's about how *young* you think!










(this is not me btw, not yet, haha)


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

35, started boarding 2 months ago.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

21, started when I was 10 :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

isle1965 said:


> think I am 48.


haha, I had to calculate too. Since crossing 25, the number doesn't matter too much anymore


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

43. Started when I was 28, rode for 3 years then started again this season. 

In january My 13 year old daughter went with a friend and fell in love with snowboarding. So we went every weekend. I even called off work when she had snow days from school so we could board.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

15. Started at 14. Hopefully, won't be stopping anytime soon.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

33 (give, no...take a couple years.) Started skiing at 10, riding at 12. Stopped at 23. Started riding again this year.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> haha, I had to calculate too. Since crossing 25, the number doesn't matter too much anymore


I'm 39, but I've been 39 for a LONG time.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

41, this is my 27th season.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

19 and just barely learning. 
Hope that once I get it down I can keep it up for as long as you guys!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

36. Started @ 32 and happy I've found my passion!


----------



## Mooernator (Feb 11, 2013)

25 started 22


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

24, started 20 (though I went once in 8th grade).

(Also, booo Ducks!)


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm 42, corrupted at 14 and committed at 18. Been riding hundred day minimum seasons since then (with the exception of two unfortunate years.)


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

63 started at 62 - a wee bit older than that Whippersnapper Donutz


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

36 started at 32


----------



## Nickk (Feb 4, 2013)

18 started at 14:laugh:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

32, started this season. Really enjoying it.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

45 started at 32


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

15, started skiing at 2, snowboarding at 10. I have yet to have an urge to get back on skis even for a run.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

24 started at 22.

I'm actually surprised that there are quite a few who have started late per se.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

31, started at 28.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

Grandpa said:


> 63 started at 62 - a wee bit older than that Whippersnapper Donutz


Last month I met a women who was 62. She started over a decade ago to learn with her family together. She can rock me on the hills...


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

48 started skiing at 5 and snowboarding at 45


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

37 now I'll be 38 in August... Started Skiing when I was 7 and when I was 15 discovered snowboarding and haven't stopped since and wont stop till the body says I cant do it no more...


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm 34 (turning 35). Started snowboarding at 31 really. However though I did try riding 1 time back in '05 when I was 27


----------

